# GIK acoustic panels



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure if this is in the right place? I was looking at maybe purchasing some acoustic panels for my family room home theater. One of the walls is bare and was thinking of putting 3 on that wall and the rear wall is also bare and was thinking 2 on that wall. Do these panels really make much of a difference and with the current room correction technology such as Auddysey would I be just wasting my money?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... this would not be news... so it has been moved to our Home Audio Acoustics forum. :T

I am sure Bryan can help you out here.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, thank you. I didn't realize I had started it under news.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I currently have 6 GIK 242 panels at all of the first reflection points(sidewalls and ceiling), 2 Monster traps on the rear wall and 2 tri-traps in the front two corners. I will say I was kind of skeptical at first about room treatments and the effect they would have on my listening environment, but a long story short I'm a believer now. 

IMHO proper speaker, sub and seating placement helps but to take it the rest of the way room treatments are needed. that's just my 2¢


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

If only my wife would let me put panels on the ceiling


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ares said:


> I currently have 6 GIK 242 panels at all of the first reflection points(sidewalls and ceiling), 2 Monster traps on the rear wall and 2 tri-traps in the front two corners. I will say I was kind of skeptical at first about room treatments and the effect they would have on my listening environment, but a long story short I'm a believer now.
> 
> IMHO proper speaker, sub and seating placement helps but to take it the rest of the way room treatments are needed. that's just my 2¢


Those were the ones I was looking at. For 5 of them I'd be looking at about $1500 and want to thoroughly research this before pulling the trigger. So you do feel it was worth the investment?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Honestly I do believe they are worth the investment, the price you are quoting seems a little off do you need five boxes or five panels?

P.S. 

Don't know if you have seen this but I found it interesting prior to buying any treatments.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ares said:


> Honestly I do believe they are worth the investment, the price you are quoting seems a little off do you need five boxes or five panels?
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


Each panel shows as being I believe $269 on the GIK website. Then to have the print transferred over I'm sure will cost so I just figured each at about $300.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Each panel shows as being I believe $269 on the GIK website. Then to have the print transferred over I'm sure will cost so I just figured each at about $300.


Ahhh....the art panels yeah those are nice but they do come at a premium I don't have those I have the standard 242 panel which have all the same specs as the art panels minus the nice artwork.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ares said:


> Ahhh....the art panels yeah those are nice but they do come at a premium I don't have those I have the standard 242 panel which have all the same specs as the art panels minus the nice artwork.


Yeah, those aren't going to fly with the wife. I'd be fine with the cheaper ones but you know how that goes. This is for our living room and not a dedicated theater room (yet).


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Yeah, those aren't going to fly with the wife. I'd be fine with the cheaper ones but you know how that goes. This is for our living room and not a dedicated theater room (yet).


Yeah brother I know, that's how I ended up with all stainless steel appliances and not the standard one's I grew up with.:spend::sad:. 

I can get away with the standard colors because the room is just for me otherwise I would be in the same boat, in the end adding treatments to my little closet as I like to call it has helped a lot it's not perfect but it did make a difference. Today I placed an order for 4 more tri-traps to have bass traps from floor to ceiling there is some more that has to be done in here but it will be done over time and as the budget allows.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I also feel your pain on the stainless steel appliances. I'm going to have to do some more research before I pull the trigger on these panels. This room is not ideal as it opens to the kitchen at the rear and I think these panels might help. Just not sure yet.


----------

